# Ice report... Kiser lake 1/19/2016



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Standing currently on 3 1/2 -4" clear ice on kiser ... East end of lake in front of beach.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Gill r bitin'


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Outstanding! Thanks for the report. I hope to get up there on Thursday afternoon.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

2nd drop


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice bass looks like a healthy fat one


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Niner.....I can't stand you anymore


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Dude, your killing me right now while I'm sitting at lunch!!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for report,ill be heading there friday morning.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Moved out to middle of lake on EAST end... Still 4" clear ice... Gills r gettin bigger


----------



## ALFREDO (Nov 9, 2008)

9Left said:


> View attachment 200820
> 
> Moved out to middle of lake on EAST end... Still 4" clear ice... Gills r gettin bigger


 Nice catch.


----------

